# Help! New Biocube setup questions.



## mgilli7 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, so I have many questions. I have researched and read plenty, but I still don't know exactly what route I am going to go. 

I have a new 29 gallon oceanic biocube. I am currently set up with the way the system was standard built with the bioballs and standard filter, so this leads to my first few questions.

1. Why use bioballs? I have heard good and bad. What are other options. I have read about different mods that can be done. I need the easiest for a beginner. I used to have a 65 gal fish only setup but it was years ago and I am looking to go more reef this time. Also, I have heard good and bad regarding the protein skimmer. Opinions please?

About 10 days ago I added water I purchased from my trusted marine specialty store in Overland Park, KS, about 1-1.5 inches of live sand, and about 15 lbs of live rock. I will be adding about 15 more lbs very soon. 

Here is the fish lineup I am considering.
firegoby
clown goby
clown fish
royal gramma
yellowtail damsel (last of course since they are the most territorial)

I want to go cheap on the fish as I do not care as much about them but do want a good color variety.

I have also considered just all damsels.

Opinions please?

Also is it better to add them all at once or one at a time?

I do want invertebrates as well. I am thinking just a generic reef cleaner pack at first, but would also like to eventually add a lobster, fireshrimp, and a pretty starfish. Recommendations?

As far as corals go I am clueless. I have no idea where to start. I have been advised against anemones in this size tank & I do not want sponges as to avoid invertes eating them. I only have the standard lighting with the 36 watt CF's. Is there a way to upgrade to HQI eventually with this tank? What about gargonians? I have always thought they add a lot to a small tank. Please add as many suggestions as possible in the coral/reef area and when and how to add please. 

I have testing kits for amonia, ph, nitrates, nitrites, and phosphates. But, how do I tell the bacteria and protein levels. Also what is and how do I test for specific gravity?

Future thanks for the help...I know I had a lot of questions


----------



## jbb_00 (Apr 28, 2010)

man oh man, where to begin.

I am going to try to answer all of your questions today. 

going to put together a long reply for you so get ready, I will post it for you in a bit .


----------



## jbb_00 (Apr 28, 2010)

reading salinity (S.G.) you will need a Refractometer (this is a must ), stay away from Hydrometers they are notorious for being off. Here is a affordable refractometer you can use 

Premium Aquatics Heavy Duty Salinity Refractometer NEW - eBay (item 350438621768 end time Mar-11-11 11:18:15 PST)

Bio-Balls :

They can be used but the problem is no one ever cleans the detiruis from under them and then the water chemistry is thrown off by the waste that collects under them. Here is a thread that may be of some value to you :

The Biocube Resource Guide - Nano-Reef.com Forums


Fish List :

The gramma and damsels get pretty aggressive

again a list that may be of some use for you :

lgreen's Ultimate Guide To Nano Fish - Nano-Reef.com Forums

Corals :

This is where it can be tricky, do you have any additional flow other than your stock return on your tank ? If not that may limit a few choices, also your lighting will limit what you can and cant have. the HQI upgrade is possible, but remember that if you do that you will really have to keep an eye on your temperature. I would possibly look into going topless with a light hanging above the tank if you decide to upgrade lighting. 
I would research the type of coral you like , read as much as you can on its care and never hesitate to ask questions. Also keep in mind coral grow and need thier space, the last thing you want is a coral war in your tank. That could be disasterous. 



Will try to come up with more to help out, but if you think of anythign until then just ask

-Bryan



not as long as I thought


----------



## mgilli7 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I will for sure use the fish list. I am not too picky about what I have as long as I get a good color variety for both fish and coral. I have already purchaced the refractometer and switched out the bioballs for live rock rubble. I do have an additional power sweep that I can add for more water flow if necessary. As of today I also added an additional 15 lbs of live rock for a total of 24 lbs plus the rubble. I tested my water and took it to my trusted marine store and their results were very comparable so that is a good sign! We added a couple of snails and crabs to see how they do before ordering a reef package. Does anyone use saltwaterfish.com. They have a 30 gallon reef package I am interested in purchasing or possibly building my own with liveaquaria.com's free shipping offer right now. Any suggestions there?


----------



## jbb_00 (Apr 28, 2010)

ReefCleaners.org | Clean Up Crews and Macro Algae - Quick Crews



for your CUC


----------

